# Who are your favorite WC/WT/VT fighters?



## geezer (Aug 18, 2010)

The title of this thread may be a bit misleading, since I'm not aware of any really prominent WC sport fighters involved in competitions like UFC. Still, we all know that some practitioners gear their training more towards practical fighting, while others focus more on the "finesse" side of the art, emphasising things like refining chi-sau more than sparring. Both sides are important, and both have always existed. Grandmaster Ip Man's first teacher, Chan Wah Shun was a ferocious and powereful fighter in his prime. His second teacher, Leung Bic was no slouch to be sure, but was more of a refined practitioner. Great Wing Chun combines both. 

So that said, who do you feel are _the roughest WC fighters_ of our times. Who's the Chan Wah Shun, the "_Wah the Wooden Man",_ of today? And, if they are little known, can you post a youtube clip? Anything where they strut their stuff?


----------



## yak sao (Aug 18, 2010)

I have to go with what I know.
Emin Boztepe.


----------



## dungeonworks (Aug 18, 2010)

Sport, Alan Orr and Aaron Baum because they got balls and have a wonderful 7 DVD set on HOW they are applying WC to MMA.  Some of Sifu Grados guys too.  Practical self defense and overall mastery of the art?  My Wing Chun Sifu's and the senior students in my class, and Emin Boztepe hands down and in that order.


----------



## Vajramusti (Aug 18, 2010)

Danny Chan in Tucson, Arizona. He is my si-hing. He does not fight any more 
but practices and from time to time teaches at the Fong School.
Danny won practically every Karate and all styles contact tournaments in Arizona and nearby in the 70's. He also won the wing chun tournament at Jeff Bolt's martial arts extravaganza in Houston around 1990. What he does is all wing chun.

He is a math teacher at a public school.His son does not do wing chun but is gifted athlete and represented the US in volleyball.Because of his pak sao Danny was no slouch himself in spiking a volleyball.

joy chaudhuri.


----------



## Mark Jordan (Aug 18, 2010)

I'd say Dan Henderson - the only MMA to hold two titles in two different weight classes.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Aug 19, 2010)

The roughest wing chun fighter I know is Kevin Chan. He can fight, and fight well (he grew up in Glasgow and Portsmouth!!)

Technical masters of wing chun have to go through to people like Ip Chun, Sam Kwok etc. I could never imagine them as fighters, but they have very great knowledge of the intracacies of chun (plus the experience)

Master Chan is extremely proficient in the technical side of wing chun (he is very passionate about technique over power etc) and would also credit him with the title of ultimate chunner


----------



## coffeerox (Aug 19, 2010)

Duncan Leung for not losing his challenge matches (and locked-in matches)

Hawkins Cheung and Bruce Lee for picking fights on the street and joining other martial arts schools to act like they're training and then pissing them off and using Wing Chun on them

William Cheung for beating 10 sailors in a locked room


----------



## geezer (Aug 19, 2010)

coffeerox said:


> William Cheung for beating 10 sailors in a locked room


 
William Cheung was with ten sailors in a locked room? Are you sure they were fighting?


----------



## zepedawingchun (Aug 19, 2010)

coffeerox said:


> Duncan Leung for not losing his challenge matches (and locked-in matches)
> 
> Hawkins Cheung and Bruce Lee for picking fights on the street and joining other martial arts schools to act like they're training and then pissing them off and using Wing Chun on them
> 
> William Cheung for beating 10 sailors in a locked room


 
This can be a pretty subjective topic. Some of whom get listed in this thread may not even be know or famous to everyone. I could name 3 people right off the bat that probably aren't well known. But in the Wing Chun circles I frequent, they are big dogs.

I have to agree with coffeerox on Hawkins Cheung Sifu and Duncan Leung Sifu. I've heard stories from people who know them firsthand. Especially Hawkins Cheung Sifu, he's a tough fighter and a little guy to boot. Lends a good reputation to himself and Wing Chun. And my first Wing Chun sifu was a student of Duncan Leung Sifu and he praised him highly for his fighting skills.

As for Bruce Lee, I heard he was a great fighter. My sifu grew up in the same neighborhood and said he saw Bruce Lee get into a fight every day. And always won. That's why he took Wing Chun.

As for William Cheung, I can't say. All I know is what I've read in the magazines.

Favorite WC fighters? Well, I can name several. I know for a fact my Sifu (Francis Fong) was/is an awesome fighter, having grown up back in Hong Kong. As I stated, he lived in the same neighborhood as Bruce Lee. I've heard stories from some of his kung fu brothers. And he is currently a well known instructor, doing seminars through out the U.S. and some in Europe. 

SiBak Jason Lau, born and raised in Hong Kong. He is currently the reigning Grandmaster of the Jiu Wan lineage of Wing Chun. 

Then there is Sihing Eddie Camden (Tiger Academy in Atlanta), great Wing Chun fighter before he began training and teaching BJJ. He teaches Wing Chun at his academy, but only to his advanced students. You can google his name and find a little bit about him.


----------



## geezer (Aug 19, 2010)

There are some pretty tough guys coming out of Europe, but all I know is what I hear from friends and see on Youtube. Keith Kernspecht's EWTO has produced several really tough guys.  Some have have left and gone off on their own. Guys like Victor Gutierrez... although I don't really like the look of his "Wing Revolution" system he's developed. Still, he's like a Wing Chun raging bull! Others out of Europe seem to emphasize speed and technique more. 

Here in the States, I remain very impressed by Emin Boztepe. As he ages, he is as explosive and tough as ever.... and increasingly smart and versatile. I guess I'd give him my vote for the _"Wah the Wooden Man"_ of our time... based on what I've seen so far. Of course, a lot of times the best choose to remain hidden!


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Aug 20, 2010)

How come no one voted for me? lol

I did roll around on the floor laughing when I heard about William cheung and 10 sailors. Or was it more like a construction worker, a policeman, an indian.....

Its interesting to see some old guys make the list as well as fresher faces. Europe has a lot of 'hidden' talent. I could name a handful of very tough chunners from just London alone. But travelling around, you get to see some very talented guys all over the shop. Sadly, there is no way of quantifying who the toughest fighter would be


----------



## wtxs (Aug 20, 2010)

Kamon Guy said:


> How come no one voted for me? lol
> 
> I did roll around on the floor laughing when I heard about William cheung and 10 sailors. Or was it more like a construction worker, a policeman, an indian.....
> 
> Sooo ... are you implying that he HUNG out with the Village People and he could be ... (fill in the blank).:lfao:


----------



## matsu (Aug 20, 2010)

lmao..../\

actually laughed out loud at this, everyone in the house wanted to know why..... and you just had to be there lol
matsu


----------



## mook jong man (Aug 20, 2010)

If William Cheung told me it was raining outside , I would have to go outside and check.


----------



## Nick Stanovic (Aug 20, 2010)

I am not sure about winning in competitive fights but I've seen lots of footage of Samuel Kwok and I think he is amazing - too bad he is in Europe.


----------



## Rion (Aug 21, 2010)

For me it has to be Bruce Lee, not because he is a good fighter because of his attitude when he fights, that sound he does when he hits someone that's one of the reasons i wanted to take up MA.

And the look, can't forget the look.


----------



## geezer (Aug 21, 2010)

Rion said:


> For me it has to be Bruce Lee...



Yeah, I was a huge Bruce Lee fan too, but he's been gone a _long_ time...nearly forty years. And even if he were still alive, he'd be one of the old guard, in his seventies... and the GM of JKD, _not WC._ I'm interested who are best of the next generation, representing the art today.


----------



## Domino (Sep 17, 2010)

Bruce Lee, Sigung Samuel Kwok, Ip Chun, Ip Ching, James Sinclair & my sifu.


----------



## qwksilver61 (Sep 18, 2010)

here  several of my picks; Sifu Tam Hung Fun,he was a trainer of fighters,
Sifu Victor Gutierrez,from what I can tell,he is all fight.My number one pick would be Sifu Emin Boztepe,the best way that I can describe him,is to liken him to a human capacitor charged with a million volts,you know the potential is there (well besides what he can effectively demonstrate).Sifu Casey packs a pretty mean punch,I have no doubt as to his ability.Bruce Lee was in a class of his own,I am sure there are many more.


----------



## Gurokevin (Oct 6, 2010)

I would have to say Sifu Wong Shun Leung. He used to take part in Beimo (challenge matches) all the time to test his VT. He was called _Gong  Sau Wong _(King of Talking Hands).


----------



## jeffmak (Oct 15, 2010)

Gurokevin said:


> I would have to say Sifu Wong Shun Leung. He used to take part in Beimo (challenge matches) all the time to test his VT. He was called _Gong  Sau Wong _(King of Talking Hands).



I too would say Sifu Wong Shun Leung.


----------



## wtxs (Oct 15, 2010)

jeffmak said:


> I too would say Sifu Wong Shun Leung.



Welcome on board Jeff, hope you well be kind enough to share some of your knowledge.


----------



## geezer (Oct 15, 2010)

jeffmak said:


> I too would say Sifu Wong Shun Leung.



Wong Shun Leung was a true fighter and one of"the greats" of WC... but his Hong Kong fights took place over half a century ago and he's been dead for over a decade. What about _living_ fighters?


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Oct 16, 2010)

geezer said:


> Wong Shun Leung was a true fighter and one of"the greats" of WC... but his Hong Kong fights took place over half a century ago and he's been dead for over a decade. What about _living_ fighters?


 
There seems to be a recent emergence of Wong Shun Leung schools coming to the front claiming to be the best thing ever

Its all got pretty political and its a shame, because WSL himself has a good reputation 

Some of the schools ar egreat, while others seem to have copied the moves off of youtube!!


----------



## Si-Je (Nov 25, 2010)

mook jong man said:


> If William Cheung told me it was raining outside , I would have to go outside and check.


 
God your funny! Missed you! lol...
Hurting me bad, Sailers?! That's funny on all the wrong levels...

I won't even bother stating my WC/WT/VT favorite fighters, there are too many.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Nov 26, 2010)

Gary Lam has been impressing me of late. Not only with his wing chun, but his comments about how people are trading off the WSL name instead of finding their own skill


----------



## hunt1 (Nov 26, 2010)

Really? Some of yoiu are really going to base your answer on Beimo that ocured 50 years ago? 

 Here is a link to a wing chun rooftop beimo from the 1950's. You are really going to use these fights as your basis for deciding Wong Shun Leung or anyone else was a great fighter?

 The measure of a fighter is based on his opponents. Who have any of you ever seen fight a high caliber opponent? Otherwise its all just hero worship and conjecture.


----------



## Si-Je (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for the video! I guess they do look pretty sloppy and I don't know these folks people are referring to. 

To pick a favorite Wing Chun fighter....., I really don't think that there are any Wing Chun "fighters" out there right now. There are teachers, students and practitioners but I haven't seen anyone use Wing Chun in a "fight" yet. Honestly.

Still searching video on Youtube, only found that one guy off Comegetyousome.com (everyone said it was a fake pit fight video)
Haven't seen anyone compete actually using any Wing Chun in any type of ring or tournament. Although I've done it and it's not that hard. (would love to if anyone has a video!)


----------



## MonsterJ (Nov 26, 2010)

*My favorite WC practitioner still living is prolly Gary Lam. Past... ummm, i'd have to say Wong Shun Leung... there are some vid's of Gary Lam on Youtube , but i dont have the link's atm. *

*Im sure alot of you guys and gals are familiar with him though. *


----------



## Si-Je (Nov 26, 2010)

MonsterJ said:


> *My favorite WC practitioner still living is prolly Gary Lam. Past... ummm, i'd have to say Wong Shun Leung... there are some vid's of Gary Lam on Youtube , but i dont have the link's atm. *
> 
> *Im sure alot of you guys and gals are familiar with him though. *


 
Only seen him and that's plenty. Awesome Wing Chun Man! He's funny too, like that in a teacher.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 30, 2010)

I could be biased here, but yes Sifu Gary Lam.


----------



## memmek10k (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm have to go with David Peterson


----------



## Nicholas82555 (Dec 19, 2010)

Someone said, "this is all subjective" and that's true. We all have our favorites BUT let's not forget the ones you don't hear about. The ones who shun the spotlight. The one who you don't think knows jack.....yet he hands your head to you))))


----------



## Svemocn1vidar (Mar 4, 2011)

Wing Tsun - Emin Boztepe (Ting)
Ving Tsun - Gary Lam,Philip Bayer (WSL)
Traditional Wing Chun - Predrag and Nenad Koviljac (Cheung)


----------

